# Kettle Enclosure



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 28, 2020)

I wasn't too sure which topic to post this under. I am interested in building an enclosure for my kettle that will include a table for working with my food. I've seen many videos and pictures of wooden tables. Have any of you used brick for your enclosure slash table? If I use brick then I would want the table to be something I could replace down the line if need be. Maybe insert a wooden table to gets stored when not in use. I have a large storage bin that I think would be able to accommodate it. Just fishing for ideas. If you have any cool ideas then please send them my way. 

G


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 28, 2020)

George, for clarity, it sounds like you're wanting to build a brick shed. If that correct? Or are you looking to build a version of the Weber Performer that has a table attached?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 28, 2020)

The Naked Whiz Table Gallery is geared toward ceramic cookers, but I would think you could get some great ideas for a kettle table.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 28, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> George, for clarity, it sounds like you're wanting to build a brick shed. If that correct? Or are you looking to build a version of the Weber Performer that has a table attached?


I'm looking to create more of a table only more robust than the performer. Something that will have a lot of work space to use between my kettle and smoker. Now I'm thinking about making sure to incorporate some kind of lighting too. I like to grill year round and it is dark in the Winter way too soon. My little clip on led light works but it's weak. I'm getting really excited about doing this project. It's been forever since I built anything. I've been just wasting a lot of time and believe it or not seeing this whole Kobe tragedy play out, I just feel like I should do what I feel passionate about. I used to love to build stuff and I definitely love barbecue so hey why not right?

G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 28, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> The Naked Whiz Table Gallery is geared toward ceramic cookers, but I would think you could get some great ideas for a kettle table.


Yes those are the kinds of project that have inspired me to make my own. Only, I would like to just drop my kettle in and go. I don't want to worry about coming up with a way not to burn the wood. A thin concrete layer on top might be interesting. That's definitely fireproof. 

G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 28, 2020)

So this link shows something like what I had considered at one time. Using tile on the table top for easier clean up and for some weather resistance. This person put the shelf too high for me. I would have it lower and have more room for under storage. I found some galvanized pegboard that I think might be great for the backing board to hand grilling tools on. The juices are flowing in more than the meat for once.









						RYOBI NATION - Weber Kettle Grill; Station
					

So happy how my grill station turned out.. My 3rd project, and I couldn't be happier..



					www.ryobitools.com
				




G


----------



## Smokinoak (Jan 28, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I wasn't too sure which topic to post this under. I am interested in building an enclosure for my kettle that will include a table for working with my food. I've seen many videos and pictures of wooden tables. Have any of you used brick for your enclosure slash table? If I use brick then I would want the table to be something I could replace down the line if need be. Maybe insert a wooden table to gets stored when not in use. I have a large storage bin that I think would be able to accommodate it. Just fishing for ideas. If you have any cool ideas then please send them my way.
> 
> G


You must remember that the Weber grill relies on capturing air from all around the kettle.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 28, 2020)

Smokinoak said:


> You must remember that the Weber grill relies on capturing air from all around the kettle.


I definitely don’t want to choke the air but I believe if the bottom is wide open it should have little affect on the performance. I’m hoping for more stability from a rigid frame and more workspace. That will add much more utility to my cooking area.
G


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 29, 2020)

What you have in mind looks to be pretty sweet. I doubt it'd work for me, having to bend over to get the ashes cleaned out looks like it might be a little tight, I'm not bendy. RAY


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What you have in mind looks to be pretty sweet. I doubt it'd work for me, having to bend over to get the ashes cleaned out looks like it might be a little tight, I'm not bendy. RAY


See I was thinking it would be the opposite. Since the kettle would be mounted a bit higher in the air it should take less bending to get to the ash catcher. My lower shelf would be lower than what you see on that Ryobi site. There would be much more air flow underneath. Still not fully decided on what I might like to go with yet. I'm having fun though with coming up with the design to work with. I feel a trip to Home Depot coming on soon. 

G


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 29, 2020)

G, in the picture from the Roybi site you posted the kettle is surrounded by shelves and 2x4's. You'd have to get on hands and knees to get to it and clean out the ashes. I must not be understanding something, that happens. At 68 hands and knees is something I try to avoid, hard getting back up. RAY


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> G, in the picture from the Roybi site you posted the kettle is surrounded by shelves and 2x4's. You'd have to get on hands and knees to get to it and clean out the ashes. I must not be understanding something, that happens. At 68 hands and knees is something I try to avoid, hard getting back up. RAY


Agreed Ray. The person that made that put those cross braces much too close to the ash catcher. If I were to go with a similar design to this one, then I would ensure the lower shelf was much lower and provided more access to the ash catcher. This picuture is more indicative of the design I would include.






You can see how much room is under the kettle for access. Mine would just be fancier with a tile or weather resistant material as the covering. Plus I would include Paper towel, foil, and butcher paper holders. I'd have hooks to hang the lid and grates on. The backsplash area of this picture would have a metal pegboard for hanging utensils from. Just a lot of things you don't see in this picture. The  ash pan seems very accessible to me with this kind of design. 

G


----------

